# Rancore



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.

Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."   

Voi come state messi a rancore???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Minchia dopo 9 anni...
Però dipende dal torto subito...
Io sono ancora incazzata nera con 2 mamme...
Una ci ho litigato di brutto quando mia figlia era in IV elementare ..l aveva accusata di aver picchiato il figlio davanti a tutta una classe di genitori ..
Peccato che aveva sbagliato bambina...
Io non l ho picchiata a morte perché mi hanno tenuto...
L altra ha fatto un infamata . Circa 4 anni fa ..
Sono ancora incazzata nera ..ma a mia figlia grazie all infamata ...ha cambiato probabilmente il corso della vita . 
E sono contenta di come sia andata ..
Sono ancora incazzata solo per come si è comportata...
L infame con me non lo fai...


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia dopo 9 anni...
> Però dipende dal torto subito...
> Io sono ancora incazzata nera con 2 mamme...
> Una ci ho litigato di brutto quando mia figlia era in IV elementare ..l aveva accusata di aver picchiato il figlio davanti a tutta una classe di genitori ..
> ...


Usti, anche te non scherzi però. 

Noooo io non ce la faccio dimentico troppo facilmente.... purtroppo a volte.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Usti, anche te non scherzi però.
> 
> Noooo io non ce la faccio dimentico troppo facilmente.... purtroppo a volte.


Allora io mi incazzo in un attimo...e l attimo dopo mi è già passato ...ma queste 2 sono state due troie bastarde...
Ho ancora il futone adesso solo a pensarci...
Io non sono una che difende i figli a priori...anzi...
Ma se sono innocenti...minchia divento una bestia...


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora io mi incazzo in un attimo...e l attimo dopo mi è già passato ...ma queste 2 sono state due troie bastarde...
> Ho ancora il futone adesso solo a pensarci...
> Io non sono una che difende i figli a priori...anzi...
> Ma se sono innocenti...minchia divento una bestia...


In effetti,  ripensandoci, ci sono un paio di persone che odio .... 

In generale è difficile farmi arrabbiare. Non mi piace perdere il controllo, fare o dire cose di cui potrei poi pentirmi. Più facile che rimanga deluso


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Porto rancore se il torto è importante 
Coltivo rabbia che mi aiuta a non dimenticare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> In effetti,  ripensandoci, ci sono un paio di persone che odio ....
> 
> In generale è difficile farmi arrabbiare. Non mi piace perdere il controllo, fare o dire cose di cui potrei poi pentirmi. Più facile che rimanga deluso


Sei il mio opposto...,
Ma chi mi conosce lo sa...mi incazzo tempo zero...
Ho i coglioni che girano a elica praticamente sempre...

Posso restare delusa però solo dalle persone a cui voglio bene...le altre mi fanno solo incazzare


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Porto rancore se il torto è importante
> Coltivo rabbia che mi aiuta a non dimenticare.


Non sarebbe meno faticoso dimenticare?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

Io non porto rancore. Mi arrabbio facilmente, anche se su questo sto migliorando, però dimentico altrettanto facilmente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non porto rancore. Mi arrabbio facilmente, anche se su questo sto migliorando, però dimentico altrettanto facilmente.


Sei bravissima....

Ma se come me ti scatta in tempo zero l incazzatura ..hai voglia a lavorarci....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei bravissima....
> 
> Ma se come me ti scatta in tempo zero l incazzatura ..hai voglia a lavorarci....


Si può fare, certo non sempre ci riesco però sono migliorata tanto.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Io mediamente non porto rancore 
Però ci sono tre persone alle quali auguro le peggio cose anche adesso
Uno è un mio prof delle superiori, uno stronzo maschilista ignorante e testa di cazzo, spero che le cose gli siano andate male nella vita
E poi due ostetriche teste di cazzo maleducate e cafone, che quando andai ad aprire la cartella per il parto mi fecero incazzare talmente tanto che mi schizzò la pressione alle stelle, avevo avuto la pressione bassa tutta la gravidanza e ste due zoccole me la fecero schizzare a 102/168
Da prenderle a scapaccioni


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei bravissima....
> 
> Ma se come me ti scatta in tempo zero l incazzatura ..hai voglia a lavorarci....


Ma lo sapete che le persone contro cui sfogate la vostra rabbia non sempre metabolizzano l'aggressione in tempo zero come dimenticate voi?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che le persone contro cui sfogate la vostra rabbia non sempre metabolizzano l'aggressione in tempo zero come dimenticate voi?


Infatti io sto lavorando molto su questa parte del mio carattere e sono migliorata molto. Mi arrabbio molto  meno facilmente di prima perché ho capito che non serve e non porta a risolvere nulla, anzi a volte peggiora le situazioni !


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che le persone contro cui sfogate la vostra rabbia non sempre metabolizzano l'aggressione in tempo zero come dimenticate voi?


Lo so bene...ma ormai chi mi conosce lo sa...
L altro giorno ho frainteso un commento di mio padre ..sono andata via da casa sua su tutte le furie ..
Il giorno dopo appena sveglia sono andata da lui per scusarmi...
Lui serafico era giù in giardino a bagnare l orto...
Io tutta triste lui tutto tranquillo...
Mi ha liquidato con una battuta...
Però effettivamente non tutti sono come il mio papà..


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che le persone contro cui sfogate la vostra rabbia non sempre metabolizzano l'aggressione in tempo zero come dimenticate voi?


È anche un mio problema...smatto subito ma l'incazzatura mi passa veloce...non ho proprio voglia di stare con il muso, mi sembra tempo perso.
Poi dipende da cosa mi è stato fatto...se mi è stato fatto del male "gratuito" ecco allora li non dimentico, non mi arrabbio nemmeno in quel caso, prendo atto di essermi sbagliata nel valutare la persona e per me è fuori, chiuso.
Ma per farti capire questa cosa mi è capitata solo 2 volte in tutta la vita e con 2 amiche...mai successo con uomini con cui ho avuto relazioni...capivo che era finita quel tipo di relazione ma ho sempre pensato che è stupido perdere persone con cui sostanzialmente sono stata bene...quindi anche per litigi da fine relazione amorosa non ho mai chiuso rapporti, passata la fase dello stare male ho sempre cercato di recuperare e tenermi la persona...al diavolo la litigata


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Infatti io sto lavorando molto su questa parte del mio carattere e sono migliorata molto. Mi arrabbio molto  meno facilmente di prima perché ho capito che non serve e non porta a risolvere nulla, anzi a volte peggiora le situazioni !


Poi si rischia di dire cose cattive, pentirsene, ma ormai sono state dette


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi si rischia di dire cose cattive, pentirsene, ma ormai sono state dette


Quando ho detto qualcosa a qualcuno non erano mai cattiverie ma la verità e non mi sono mai pentita di averle dette 
Anche nell’incazzatura mantengo la freddezza che mi fa essere molto più cattiva di quella che sono 
Ma succede di rado


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo so bene...ma ormai chi mi conosce lo sa...
> L altro giorno ho frainteso un commento di mio padre ..sono andata via da casa sua su tutte le furie ..
> Il giorno dopo appena sveglia sono andata da lui per scusarmi...
> Lui serafico era giù in giardino a bagnare l orto...
> ...


Almeno hai il coraggio di chiedere scusa. Non è da tutti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi si rischia di dire cose cattive, pentirsene, ma ormai sono state dette


Si perché accecati dalla rabbia non si ragiona come si dovrebbe e si può far stare male l’altra persona.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Non covo rancore, se mi salutano saluto.

Ho un comportamento distaccato, se si tratta di eventi che mi hanno danneggiato. 
Per il resto , col tempo mi dimentico. 

Più che rancore quando mi danneggiano, chiedo sempre a @perplesso se gli avanza del cemento


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2022)

il cemento costa.   meglio le balle per le centrali a biomassa


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ho detto qualcosa a qualcuno non erano mai cattiverie ma la verità e non mi sono mai pentita di averle dette
> Anche nell’incazzatura mantengo la freddezza che mi fa essere molto più cattiva di quella che sono
> Ma succede di rado


Dipende dal motivo per cui le hai dette. Se era solo per ferire, anche se la verità, sarebbe stato meglio evitare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cemento costa.   meglio le balle per le centrali a biomassa


Semplici da procurarsi! 
Niente vado nel cantiere vicino casa e me ne prendo un pò


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Almeno hai il coraggio di chiedere scusa. Non è da tutti


Io riconosco i miei sbagli...
E poi ...col mio papà non posso restare arrabbiata...
È l'unico genitore che mi è rimasto...poi è veramente buonissimo


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dipende dal motivo per cui le hai dette. Se era solo per ferire, anche se la verità, sarebbe stato meglio evitare.


Se volevo ferire perché avrei dovuto evitare?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non sarebbe meno faticoso dimenticare?


No sarebbe fare un torto a me stessa


----------



## Nono (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se volevo ferire perché avrei dovuto evitare?


Perché se vuoi bene ad una persona eviti di ferirla... anche se accecati dalla rabbia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché se vuoi bene ad una persona eviti di ferirla... anche se accecati dalla rabbia.


Io purtroppo se mi arrabbio non so trattenermi...e questa cosa capita in genere con le persone a cui tengo di più, con quelle che definisco semplici conoscenze difficile che perdo le staffe...diciamo che la rabbia in una litigata è direttamente proporzionale a quanto voglio bene alla persona...d'altronde mi possono fare male solo le persone che con me hanno rapporti stretti, gente di cui mi fido, di tutto il resto non mi frega niente, quindi non c'è neppure modo di farmi arrabbiare.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Voi come state messi a rancore???


Pochissimo..anzi praticamente niente.
La vita è troppo corta per rovinarla, anche minimamente, con sentimenti del genere.
L'ho sostituito con l'indifferenza e l'oblio cosa che ho notato fa ancora più incazzare chi dovrebbe essere invece oggetto del mio rancore.

Peggio del rancore è a mio parere l'invidia.
Ti fa vivere veramente male.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo se mi arrabbio non so trattenermi...e questa cosa capita in genere con le persone a cui tengo di più, con quelle che definisco semplici conoscenze difficile che perdo le staffe...diciamo che la rabbia in una litigata è direttamente proporzionale a quanto voglio bene alla persona...d'altronde mi possono fare male solo le persone che con me hanno rapporti stretti, gente di cui mi fido, di tutto il resto non mi frega niente, quindi non c'è neppure modo di farmi arrabbiare.


Sei molto simile a mia sorella...
Vi incazzate da morire con le persone che vi vogliono più bene...
Poi mia sorella è buonissima...ma ha un carattere...particolare..
Se sei come lei...amate alla follia...ma ogni piccola mancanza...la vedete come ...una cosa insormontabile...non so nemmeno io come spiegarla...
Ma tipo lei darebbe la vita per me...ma se percepisce che la cosa magari per mezzo secondo è impari...si vede il mondo crollare addosso...


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché se vuoi bene ad una persona eviti di ferirla... anche se accecati dalla rabbia.


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene
Se mi parte l’Embolo  e sbotto è roba da nulla
Se sono arrabbiata davvero con qualcuno tirò fuori tutta la cattiveria che ho per dire tutto quello che penso nel modo più spietato possibile


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei molto simile a mia sorella...
> Vi incazzate da morire con le persone che vi vogliono più bene...
> Poi mia sorella è buonissima...ma ha un carattere...particolare..
> Se sei come lei...amate alla follia...ma ogni piccola mancanza...la vedete come ...una cosa insormontabile...non so nemmeno io come spiegarla...
> Ma tipo lei darebbe la vita per me...ma se percepisce che la cosa magari per mezzo secondo è impari...si vede il mondo crollare addosso...


Si...se è così è molto simile a me...io sono molto selettiva ma quando trovo la persona giusta, che sento a me affine, mi lego molto e do tutta me stessa...non conosco mezze misure...il problema è che io, come forse anche lei, do per scontato che anche gli altri abbiamo il mio solito atteggiamento e quando non trovo il giusto riscontro alle mie aspettative ci resto malissimo e mi arrabbio.
Il punto è che siamo tutti diversi e ognuno dimostra il bene che prova a modo suo...sto cercando di non dimenticarmi questa cosa... è una consapevolezza che ho preso con l'età che sto' cercando di usare per fare meno danni possibile con le persone che mi circondano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Pochissimo..anzi praticamente niente.
> La vita è troppo corta per rovinarla, anche minimamente, con sentimenti del genere.
> L'ho sostituito con l'indifferenza e l'oblio cosa che ho notato fa ancora più incazzare chi dovrebbe essere invece oggetto del mio rancore.
> 
> ...


L'invidia deve essere bruttissima... fortunatamente è una cosa che non ho mai provato e mi reputo fortunata per questo.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'invidia deve essere bruttissima... fortunatamente è una cosa che non ho mai provato e mi reputo fortunata per questo.


Ci ho perso un amico per colpa dell'invidia.
Che poi, che caspita avesse da invidiarmi veramente non l'ho mai capito...o meglio, veramente poca cosa. Ma per me.
Però alla lunga ci ha divisi.
Ora ci salutiamo per strada se proprio non riusciamo a cambiare marciapiede ed ignorarci.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Mi dura quasi 10 secondi.
Il mio vero problema e Che a volte mi crea situazioni imbarazzanti, è che io dimentico il litigio ma soprattutto il motivo del litigio.
E così son capace di trattare da amicone uno a cui ho ciulato la moglie e lo ha saputo solo un paio d’ore prima. 
E vengon fuori situazioni imbarazzanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Infatti io sto lavorando molto su questa parte del mio carattere e sono migliorata molto. Mi arrabbio molto  meno facilmente di prima perché ho capito che non serve e non porta a risolvere nulla, anzi a volte peggiora le situazioni !


Minkia meno male che sei migliorata.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L altro giorno ho frainteso un commento di mio padre ..sono andata via da casa sua su tutte le furie


Mia madre con gli anni è fonte continua di fraintendimenti....tutti in buona fede e dettati dall'enorme amore che ha verso figli e nipoti.
Io inghiotto tutto e nn mi costa nulla.
Non mi va di litigarci per niente.
È anziana, ha avuto belle mazzate dalla vita ed ogni giorno può essere l'ultimo.

Mi sono anche rassegnato su altre cose...
Quando salgo su da lei e mi ripete che mangio poco e mi piazza qualche panino in mano ne mangio un poco e la faccio contenta.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mia madre con gli anni è fonte continua di fraintendimenti....tutti in buona fede e dettati dall'enorme amore che ha verso figli e nipoti.
> Io inghiotto tutto e nn mi costa nulla.
> Non mi va di litigarci per niente.
> È anziana, ha avuto belle mazzate dalla vita ed ogni giorno può essere l'ultimo.
> ...


Sono molto simile.
Non coltivo rancore. Chiudo i rapporti.


----------



## Vera (21 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Non porto rancore, faccio subentrare l'indifferenza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ci ho perso un amico per colpa dell'invidia.
> Che poi, che caspita avesse da invidiarmi veramente non l'ho mai capito...o meglio, veramente poca cosa. Ma per me.
> Però alla lunga ci ha divisi.
> Ora ci salutiamo per strada se proprio non riusciamo a cambiare marciapiede ed ignorarci.


L'invidia è bruttissima...fa fare cose che fanno male...se poi è un amico ad essere invidioso è inaccettabile la cosa...dispiace tu abbia perso un amico ma penso non ci sia alternativa quando accadono queste cose.


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ci ho perso un amico per colpa dell'invidia.
> Che poi, che caspita avesse da invidiarmi veramente non l'ho mai capito...o meglio, veramente poca cosa. Ma per me.
> Però alla lunga ci ha divisi.
> Ora ci salutiamo per strada se proprio non riusciamo a cambiare marciapiede ed ignorarci.


io non sono invidiosa, se vedo qualcuno più fortunato di me sono contenta per lui, mia cognata invece è un'invidiosa (anche se nega), si vive male a star sempre a guardare gli altri


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non sono invidiosa, se vedo qualcuno più fortunato di me sono contenta per lui, mia cognata invece è un'invidiosa (anche se nega), si vive male a star sempre a guardare gli altri


che poi per me perdere tempo a guardare la vita degli altri che senso ha? goditi la tua!!!!


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> che poi per me perdere tempo a guardare la vita degli altri che senso ha? goditi la tua!!!!


eh no lei è in gara perenne, specie con quelle che sono sue amiche da decenni...
è in gara anche con me


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh no lei è in gara perenne, specie con quelle che sono sue amiche da decenni...
> è in gara anche con me


mi dispiace per lei...deve vivere veramente male!!!


----------



## omicron (21 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi dispiace per lei...deve vivere veramente male!!!


secondo me sì, anche se lei non fa che dire "chi se ne frega" 
però prima ti dice tutto degli altri per filo e per segno... allora ti frega
visto che nota e sa cose che io non so, perchè a me non frega veramente


----------



## patroclo (21 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Negli ultimi trent'anni ho tolto il saluto a 4 persone, a distanza di tanto tempo, quando le incontro, magari mi confondo e accenno ad un movimento con la testa che però diventa presto uno sguardo di disprezzo.
Tutta gente che mi ha fatto male, il primo in maniera pesantissima sul piano personale in un momento dolorosissimo già per se ...gli altri amici/clienti che si sono rivelati "merdine avide", mio errore a mischiare i piani


----------



## Reginatriste72 (21 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Minkia meno male che sei migliorata.


Prima facevo stragi  ora sono quasi un angioletto  non sei d’accordo


----------



## Lostris (21 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Voi come state messi a rancore???


Non lo coltivo e non mi è affine. 

Allontano da me le emozioni negative, per cui se qualcuno mi ferisce e restano grumi di rabbia tendenzialmente taglio con la persona.

Comunque spesso vado oltre.. non so se può essere definito perdono o sospensione (o scemenza.. a seconda di come la si guarda )


----------



## Ulisse (21 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'invidia è bruttissima...fa fare cose che fanno male...se poi è un amico ad essere invidioso è inaccettabile la cosa...dispiace tu abbia perso un amico ma penso non ci sia alternativa quando accadono queste cose.


Non so nemmeno io quante frecciatine ed allusioni ho sopportato per salvare l'amicizia.
Poi un giorno ho realizzato che non c'era nessuna amicizia da salvare perché un amico non si comporta così.
I dal giorno dopo l'ho ignorato


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno io quante frecciatine ed allusioni ho sopportato per salvare l'amicizia.
> Poi un giorno ho realizzato che non c'era nessuna amicizia da salvare perché un amico non si comporta così.
> I dal giorno dopo l'ho ignorato


Io mando tranquillamente avanti rapporti di qualunque tipo anche con persone che magari caratterialmente sono diverse da me e con cui quindi spesso può capitare di scontrarmi anche in maniera accesa...l'uniche cose che chiedo in maniera insindacabile sono il rispetto e il volersi bene..se mancano queste due cose io chiudo in maniera definitiva senza guardarmi indietro.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non porto rancore, faccio subentrare l'indifferenza.


Ci arrivo anch'io ma.... non so come dire. Prima è come se facessi un funerale a un qualcosa che era mio 
Non riesco a dire tout court  "è uno stronzo". Piuttosto mi dico "foglia: ti sei fidata/innamorata/affezionata etc.... a uno stronzo/a. Quindi la fiducia, l'affetto, il sentimento stava - tutto- nella mia testa. Arrivata al "funerale" (e di norma ci metto un po'), di solito entro in quella sorta di "bolla", che è l'indifferenza, per cui ti ho chiarito cosa mi ha fatto male, tu non sei riuscito/a a porvi rimedio, per cui ogni cosa tu possa dire o fare non può più farmi male


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato un mio ex collega che non rivedevo da 9 ANNI.
> All'epoca c'era stato un battibecco per ragioni per le quali peraltro io non c'entravo.
> 
> Lo saluto e lui senza neanche ricambiare mi dice: "Quanto mi hai fatto incazzare ...."
> ...


Zero su zero su zero.
Farei pace con tutti quelli con cui adesso non parlo più. Ultimamente ho ripreso i contatti con una mia vecchia amica, per ragione davvero becere ci eravamo allontanate ( non c’è stata alcuna lite) ma entrambe non ci siamo cercate per diversi anni , e si era creata distanza. L’ho cercata io e adesso siamo tornate a volerci bene più di prima, quando ci siamo viste è stato come se nulla fosse cambiato. Non ho mai portato rancore, ma noto che è difficile trovare persone così e ad oggi sono io la prima ad allontanarmi quando percepisco che c’è indifferenza e non c’è affetto sincero. In quei momenti non porto comunque rancore, ma semplicemente allontano chi può farmi del male.


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2022)

qyubdu ora devi fare la pace con la ex del tuo neo maritino


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qyubdu ora devi fare la pace con la ex del tuo neo maritino


Forse è la ex del suo neo maritino che non vuole fare pace con lei


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2022)

offriamoci come pacieri, suvvia


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> offriamoci come pacieri, *suvvia*


Cit. Etta


----------



## Angie17 (27 Agosto 2022)

Un un famoso pensiero di JFK che sarà ormai trito e ritrito, descrive bene il mio pensiero : " Perdona i tuoi nemici, ma non dimenticare mai i loro nomi"  Penso che sia tutto.


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Agosto 2022)

Mi è capito raramente di nutrire sentimenti molto negativi nei confronti delle persone. 
Non coltivo il rancore, non mi appartiene. Lascio cadere chi mi ha ferito nell’enorme calderone della folla anonima.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Mi è capito raramente di nutrire sentimenti molto negativi nei confronti delle persone.
> Non coltivo il rancore, non mi appartiene. Lascio cadere chi mi ha ferito nell’enorme calderone della folla anonima.


Anche perché fa più male a chi lo prova e lo nutre. L’altro nemmeno lo sa.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Agosto 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Mi è capito raramente di nutrire sentimenti molto negativi nei confronti delle persone.
> Non coltivo il rancore, non mi appartiene. Lascio cadere chi mi ha ferito nell’enorme calderone della folla anonima.


Si.  è così.  Ed infatti come già ho esplicitato nel precedente pensiero, non si deve nutrire del risentimento nei confronti di quelle persone, ma bensì un ricordo che produce una sana diffidenza nei confronti di quelle persone, per tenersene alla larga.


----------

